# Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon Review:



## JoshTheCanadian

Cross post from my thread on the main page. Figured I would post it here as well for posterity.

Howdy partners! Well, I am now in my sixth month of ownership of my Jaeger LeCoultre MUT Moon [hereafter "*Moon*"], and I figure it is about time to give you fine ladies and gents my review. My review of the Speedy was well received, and to be honest, it is a fun exercise. Plus, I always appreciate reading all the great posts that you fine folk make on this forum! This is my small manner of thanking this superb community. Please feel free to ask questions in the thread, I will be keeping track of everything.

*LINK TO OMEGA SPEEDMASTER REVIEW: *https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/speedy-pro-thoughts-review-pics-781248.html

Before I delve into the deets, let me give you some brief ownership history. As it stands now, I own an Orient Mako, a little quartz Bulova, a Seiko 5, an Orange Monster, an Omega Speedmaster, and the Moon. Departed is my Damasko DC56 [which will be repurchased!] and a JLC Master Control [also may be repurchased]. I have had my hands on Rolex, various Omegas, etc., so I like to think that I am fairly qualified in my assessments.

Enjoy! Also, I apologize in advance for the length!

Pre-Purchase Expectations:

As stated above, I used to owned a JLC MC, and I sold that off to fund the Moon. So at the very least I wanted to fill the hole in my collection that was previously filled by the MC. I also wanted something that was brand new. I purchased my MC second hand, and it always bothered me that some of the little nicks in the case were caused by the previous owner. I am insane like that. I wanted a dress watch, but I wanted something that could be dressed down. So, did it accomplish those goals?

Post-Purchase Pros:

*Timekeeping and Movement*:

The watch keeps great time. Between +0 to +1 seconds a day. No complaints here. Both JLCs I have owned have absolutely killed it when it comes to keeping good time.

Movement is great. Very nicely decorated for the price point. I wish there was some anglage on the bridges, but for a watch under $10,000, I really cannot complain about the movement and the finishing. The date changes instantaneously at midnight, which I am also a huge sucker for. I think at this price point that is a nice addition.
















*Case*:

The case is legitimately a work of art. It really cannot be described as anything other than a masterpiece. The MUT case is almost painfully elegant. Far and away my favorite part of the watch. The first word that pops into my mind is 'multifaceted.'

The angles of the case change from the bezel to the caseback around five times (see ghetto diagram). It is a detail that really pops in person, but is difficult to really identify in pictures. I tried my best though in the following picture!









The lugs are also wonderful. Compared to the fairly angular lines of the case, the lugs smoothly sweep downward in a beautifully organic shape. The lugs are very delicate, and match nicely with the fairly narrow bezel. I would not hesitate to call them sensual, as much as I hate to describe watches as being sensual. Hopefully the lady friend never reads this review! I honestly dare you to find a more attractive case for a dress watch. I would put this up against the likes of Patek Philippe (although the new case on the Calatrava (5227?) is super gorgeous).









As a comparison, let's briefly look at the case of the last generation Master Control. As you will see, the MUT case is just so much more dynamic. This is not hating on the JLC MC, I love that watch to death, but this new case is just the bees knees.









*Dial*:

What is there to say about the dial? It really is about as perfect as it gets. The only text on the dial is the "JL," the words "Jaeger-LeCoultre," and "Automatique." No frivolous text here. The lower part of the moonphase subdial has a very fine circular guillochage. And the date ring has a nice almost enamel look to it. It looks quite striking adjacent to the sunburst silver dial. Let us also not forget the hands. As usual, the blued second hand is gorgeous, even magical, and the brushed / polished dauphine hands are beautiful. Perhaps I would prefer the hands to be a bit thicker, but there is NO DOUBT that it is not painfully elegant as is.























*Crown*:

The crown is also beautiful. Very nicely shaped, and very detailed. The crown does have some "con" elements listed below.

*Objectively Beautiful*:

So this is kind of a silly category, but this is the only descriptor I can think of. There are plenty of watches on this forum, and while there are many that I love, there are many that I dislike. There are some like the Milgauss with its lightning bolt hand and green crystal that are quirky, charming, and oh-so intriguing. But while some may love the Milgauss, others may think it is childish, immature, comical. In the same vein, while I really dig Panerai, there is no doubt that it stirs strong emotions. Same thing with my Orange Monster. I have worn it and people have legitimately wondered what on EARTH I had strapped to my wrist.

On the other hand, this watch&#8230; it is absolutely, undeniably, objectively beautiful. I am not saying that it is or should be on everyone's wish list, but it is a nonconfrontational, elegant, and aesthetically pleasing watch. It is not very quirky, it is very traditional, and it is very well executed. There is no way that someone could look at the Moon and say, "wow, look at that monstrosity." There may be some who think it is a bit old fogeyish, and I will not deny that. But there is something nice about strapping a watch to your wrist that is not going to be offending anyone. I would feel comfortable wearing it around anyone, anywhere.

Another plus is that the Moon will likely age well. Here is how I look at it. Right now the Moon is an athletic 21-year-old brunette with beautiful, fair skin, some freckles, and a thin frame. How will she look in 20 years? Who knows! That is one of the beautiful things about life. But all things considered, she has the attributes that would enable her to look more like a Cindy Crawford than a Nicole Kidman (see: Omega Forum). There is a much higher chance that my Moon is going to age better than my Orange Monster. That aspect of the Moon really does appeal to me.

*Strap*:

Strap and deployant are great in my opinion. They both wear very well. I think that the quality of the strap is significantly better than my last JLC. Pics of both included for purpose of comparison.























Post-Purchase Cons:

*Crown*:

This is the one primary issue I have with the watch. The crown is TINY. Like teeny tiny. I know, I know, it is an automatic, and if you wear it enough, this is a non-issue. But still, setting the time is a major pain in the ass. One good thing though is that it only has one position, so at least it has a sturdy feel. But you know, aesthetically, the crown is just a great size. So it is a bit of a trade off.

*Moonphase:*

I know this is a bit nit-picky, but the moonphase appears kind of static. Unlike some 'super high-end' watches, the moonphase does not have applied stars, nor is the moon applied. I think that a more textured moonphase disc would be more harmonious with the guillochage on the bottom of the subdial and the sunburst texture of the dial itself. Is this a dealbreaker? Absolutely not. But it is definitely not as dynamic as the moonphases on other timepieces.









*Versatility*:

Do not kid yourself. This is not a versatile watch in the least. I know, I know, you do not buy a JLC Master series watch and think that it is going to take you everywhere. But I owned a Master Control for the better part of a year, and I found it to be FAR more versatile. Maybe it was the thicker bezel, maybe the date window, and maybe the Arabic numerals, but that piece was far more successful when it came to versatility. This one feels a little bit awkward when it comes to dressing it down. Of course, I will still wear it with khaki shorts and a polo, but it definitely does not mesh as well.

In order to wear it casually, I actually switched it to a tan ostrich strap. I really enjoyed wearing it this way, but I recently switched back to the black strap. There is no doubt in my mind that this watch was born to be worn on a black gator strap. I think that a navy gator and a dark brown gator would also be successful, so that will likely be a future purchase. I knicked the lugs a bit trying to change the straps, so I have decided to keep it on the black strap for a while.









"In Between" Comments:

Just some little asides I thought I would throw in, neither negative nor positive necessarily. First off, the lug width is surprisingly large for a thin, 39mm watch. Lug width is 21mm! For comparison, the JLC MC was 40mm in width, and took a 20mm strap. As I said, this is neither a negative nor a positive. It is just something I was a little bit surprised about. When I first looked at the side profile of the watch, it kind of reminded me of one of my heftier friends wearing a white, spread colored shirt and a bowtie for the first time. He looked dapper, but there was a lot of "empty space," if you catch my drift. I kind of get the same feel when I look at the side profile of the watch. Fortunately, the empty space here is an absolutely beautiful crocodile strap, which is lovely to look at. This is just something I really did not notice until I wore it for a few days!

Another thing. There is no lume. Personally, I would be annoyed if there WAS lume on the watch. But I know that for some of you cats that is a deal breaker.

Another thing I think bears mentioning is that the moonphase and date are set through pushers at ~ 4:00 and 7:00. They are unobtrusive, and they actually look very nice set into the case. In a way it would be nice if the crown had two positions, and rotating the crown clockwise and counter-clockwise set the date and moonphase. In other words, for the watch to function similarly to the FC Slimline Moonphase that just came out. Personally though, I do not mind setting the date and moonphase with pushers. I actually prefer it on this watch, because I would rather not be fiddling with the crown all the time.

Here is a picture of that. For those looking for the Moon without the price, I think this is a GREAT alternative.









Final Thoughts:

All in all, I cannot recommend this watch more. It is an absolutely stunningly beautiful JLC. I know that this review was a bit harsh, but I think people need to be fully informed before they make a purchase of this magnitude. If I were to go back in time, I would do it all over again. I have tried by *VERY BEST* to pick as many nits as humanly possible

Just one final thought. I have not bonded to this watch as much as I would have hoped yet. With my Speedmaster, I really did bond with it very quickly. But I also think that the Speedy is a much more charming watch. I have not had the chance to really wear the Moon everyday though, although that will be changing soon when I start my new job in September. So I will be sure to keep this thread updated when it comes to describing how I feel about the watch over time.


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

Pictures have been fixed, sorry about that the first time.


----------



## CKL1213

thank you for the fine review, is the spring bar slightly curved?


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

Yes indeed, the watch has curved springbars.


----------



## Vinel

Great review Josh! |> Thanks.


----------



## CKL1213

I guess is not easy finding a 21mm aftermarket straps


----------



## NielsZ

Brilliant watch, incredibly elegant! Love it


----------



## Spanish_Alex

Great review and great photos. I was very pleasantly surprised by the one with the tan ostrich strap, it looks great but agree about the risk of scratching the lugs with frequent strap changes.I am deciding on this MUT 39 or a reverso in steel (probably the grand taille or duo) and still undecided...the MUT Moonphase is much more elegant but less versatile. Unfortunately, these qualities are by definition at odds with one another....what to do?!


----------



## Cabaiguan

Love that ostrich strap! Gives it a nice casual look. Congrats on the beautiful watch.


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

CKL1213 said:


> I guess is not easy finding a 21mm aftermarket straps


Right you are. Special order from ABP or CF only.



Vinel said:


> Great review Josh! |> Thanks.


No problemo! My pleasure.



NielsZ said:


> Brilliant watch, incredibly elegant! Love it


Thank you very much, very appreciated!



Spanish_Alex said:


> Great review and great photos. I was very pleasantly surprised by the one with the tan ostrich strap, it looks great but agree about the risk of scratching the lugs with frequent strap changes.I am deciding on this MUT 39 or a reverso in steel (probably the grand taille or duo) and still undecided...the MUT Moonphase is much more elegant but less versatile. Unfortunately, these qualities are by definition at odds with one another....what to do?!


Yes, I was quite surprised too. I have some somber events coming up, so I have decided to play it safe . Although that is a decision that only you can make, I have to say, the lack of versatility is a bit of a bummer. FWIW, my next watch will likely be a Reverso. I think they are both phenomenal watches, it just really depends on what looks better on your wrist!



Cabaiguan said:


> Love that ostrich strap! Gives it a nice casual look. Congrats on the beautiful watch.


Thank you! Funny enough, that damn strap gets more opposing opinions than almost anything I have ever worn ever. And I am a hell of a dandy. People either love it or HATE it. Stirs a lot of strong opinions. I am glad you are on the positive side .


----------



## lmcgbaj

Good job Josh. Nice review. Loved it. Thanks a lot for taking the time. Very nice of you.


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

Thank you very much! It is my pleasure, I probably enjoyed writing it more than you enjoyed reading it!


----------



## Spanish_Alex

Josh, as a tangential question, when you were considering the purchase of the Moon, was it simply because you liked the watch or also in the context of your collection? I mean you could have gone for a more versatile JLC, any of the master control range, but looking at your other watches, you probably did not need a jack-of-all trades and could go for a pure dress watch (to be worn almost exclusively with a suit). I am always curious of how people approach these sizeable purchases; on the basis of emotion/impulse, or if there is some intent and design behind it all.


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

Very rarely is anything that I do the result of impulse, especially when making sizeable purchases. This watch certainly made sense in my collection. Also, I wear a suit and tie to work every day, so it is something that will be seeing wrist time (I would not have purchased it if this was not the case). But one of the main things I look for in acquiring a new watch is whether it will ever be "upgraded." Let me explain a little further.

I loved the Master Control, but I could not help but wish it was a Patek 5227. I could envision myself upgrading my three-hander with date to a Patek. At that point, my MC would be rendered moot. Similarly, I have less interest in, say, a Rolex Explorer, because one of my grails is either an AP RO, or a Patek Nautilus. The purchase of one of those would render the Explorer redundant. In my collection, I do not see a direct 'upgrade' for either my MUT Moon or my Speedmaster. I appreciate them in their own right, and I think they are the best in the 'category' that I have delineated for them. To go along with this, when I was thinking about this last purchase, I knew I wanted something with a moonphase. The finalists were the MUT Moon and the GO PML. I thought that the GO PML was going to edge out the MUT Moon. But when I looked at the PML, I could not help but wish it was a Lange 1 Moonphase. When I saw the latter in person, my thoughts were confirmed. I do not think I could ever own the GO without wishing it was a Lange. This is not to say that I will ever acquire any of these exorbitantly priced watches. But I like knowing that no matter which direction my collection goes, these watches serve a purpose and will not be rendered obsolete by a subsequent purchase.


----------



## Spanish_Alex

JoshTheCanadian said:


> Very rarely is anything that I do the result of impulse, especially when making sizeable purchases. This watch certainly made sense in my collection. Also, I wear a suit and tie to work every day, so it is something that will be seeing wrist time (I would not have purchased it if this was not the case). But one of the main things I look for in acquiring a new watch is whether it will ever be "upgraded." Let me explain a little further.
> 
> I loved the Master Control, but I could not help but wish it was a Patek 5227. I could envision myself upgrading my three-hander with date to a Patek. At that point, my MC would be rendered moot. Similarly, I have less interest in, say, a Rolex Explorer, because one of my grails is either an AP RO, or a Patek Nautilus. The purchase of one of those would render the Explorer redundant. In my collection, I do not see a direct 'upgrade' for either my MUT Moon or my Speedmaster. I appreciate them in their own right, and I think they are the best in the 'category' that I have delineated for them. To go along with this, when I was thinking about this last purchase, I knew I wanted something with a moonphase. The finalists were the MUT Moon and the GO PML. I thought that the GO PML was going to edge out the MUT Moon. But when I looked at the PML, I could not help but wish it was a Lange 1 Moonphase. When I saw the latter in person, my thoughts were confirmed. I do not think I could ever own the GO without wishing it was a Lange. This is not to say that I will ever acquire any of these exorbitantly priced watches. But I like knowing that no matter which direction my collection goes, these watches serve a purpose and will not be rendered obsolete by a subsequent purchase.


Yes, I also think along those lines and it is what led me to buy my Zenith Striking 10th as a chronometer. I would agree that the MUT Moon is unique and has no competition (other than the GO you mentioned which is more casual).

It is also a watch of which I prefer the steel version to the gold one (how convenient!). I cannot say the same of other Master Control watches which I lust after (like the 2011 Master Geographic) which look stunning in rose gold.


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

Ahh the Striking Tenth truly is superlative. I love that watch. I have been thinking of getting a Zenith Espada as my next watch. But that is still undecided. I may opt for a Reverso (most likely), or a Tank (less likely).

And I have a penchant for the very simple Master Controls in rose gold. They are very elegant, and I am obsessed with the ivory dials. Such warm, simple watches. Like comfort food .


----------



## edyang

How funny, I also have an Orange Monster and a Speedy Pro (albeit with a black strap), and coincidentally I am considering saving up for the Moon. And I lived in Canada for twenty five years!

Very nice review, thank you. I'm debating on the Moon or the IWC Portuguese 7 day for my next watch. While Ilove the look of the Moon, as you noted it is quite formal and just wondering how mmuch opportunity I'd have to actually wear it. The IWC may get more daily love.

Thoughts?

Ed


----------



## vtac82

JoshTheCanadian said:


> Ahh the Striking Tenth truly is superlative. I love that watch. I have been thinking of getting a Zenith Espada as my next watch. But that is still undecided. I may opt for a Reverso (most likely), or a Tank (less likely).
> 
> And I have a penchant for the very simple Master Controls in rose gold. They are very elegant, and I am obsessed with the ivory dials. Such warm, simple watches. Like comfort food .


i love your taste in watches!!

I wanted to get a Tank and finally settled for a Santos Galbee...now I want to get a Reverso & MUT Moonphase..

what collection do you have.


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

edyang said:


> How funny, I also have an Orange Monster and a Speedy Pro (albeit with a black strap), and coincidentally I am considering saving up for the Moon. And I lived in Canada for twenty five years!
> 
> Very nice review, thank you. I'm debating on the Moon or the IWC Portuguese 7 day for my next watch. While Ilove the look of the Moon, as you noted it is quite formal and just wondering how mmuch opportunity I'd have to actually wear it. The IWC may get more daily love.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Ed


You know, the more time I have spent with the MUT Moon the more I have accepted its versatility. Admittedly, it is a formal watch. But wearing a formal watch with informal clothing is still quite elegant. I have forced myself to wear the MUT Moon for the last month and a half, and now I really cannot take it off. It took a little bit of "forced bonding," but at the end of the day, I have realized I am incredibly attached to it. I have not worn anything else in weeks. I just had to get over being scared about scratching it or scuffing it up.

The Port 7 day is a beautiful watch, but the movement kind of bothers me. Seven days and one barrel is just silly in my opinion, especially considering the severe accuracy and precision issues that have been reported with the watch.



vtac82 said:


> i love your taste in watches!!
> 
> I wanted to get a Tank and finally settled for a Santos Galbee...now I want to get a Reverso & MUT Moonphase..
> 
> what collection do you have.


I currently have a Speedmaster Professional, MUT Moon, Orient Mako, and Orange Monster. And thank you very much friend! The Santos is a wonderful watch. I would love a tank and a reverso one day!


----------



## devoid

My work environment has changed over the years from casual Fridays into business casual every day, except when there are "special" visitors. I love wearing my gold mut moon with jeans. If I wasn't open to wearing it with more casual clothes it wouldn't get worn nearly enough. This was not an insignificant purchase for me, so I take every opportunity to enjoy it, regardless of the risk of it showing signs of too much love.
I have to admit I do keep it in mind rounding corners with potentially damaging objects.
I'm also contemplating a reverso these days - a duo on a bracelet.
Anyone interested in a closet full of awesome ties?


----------



## faiz

Fantastic review!
Any news on the follow up?
Would love to see more pics.


----------



## MKIVdan

Great review, mine is on order as of a week ago. Cant wait!


----------



## opticalserenity

I know this thread is a bit old, but what are your thoughts on the Master Ultra Thin Moon compared to the 1558420?


----------



## JCZ5

^ opticalserenity you read my mind. For the longest time I have been looking into the master calendar. And then recently the MUT crossed my horizon. As much as I like the MC, I feel the MUT is more timeless? I am not saying the MC is less elegant, but as much as I love it now, I don't know how I feel about the busy dial in 10 years...Would love to hear the OP's opinion if he ever comes back.


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

devoid said:


> My work environment has changed over the years from casual Fridays into business casual every day, except when there are "special" visitors. I love wearing my gold mut moon with jeans. If I wasn't open to wearing it with more casual clothes it wouldn't get worn nearly enough. This was not an insignificant purchase for me, so I take every opportunity to enjoy it, regardless of the risk of it showing signs of too much love.
> I have to admit I do keep it in mind rounding corners with potentially damaging objects.
> I'm also contemplating a reverso these days - a duo on a bracelet.
> Anyone interested in a closet full of awesome ties?


Thanks for weighing in! I think that it is a beautiful watch, but it definitely is not the most versatile. I am glad you are open to dressing it down. Your version is absolutely gorgeous. That ivory dial is something else!



faiz said:


> Fantastic review!
> Any news on the follow up?
> Would love to see more pics.


Let me see if I can scrounge together some more pictures today. Do you have any particular preference? What would you like to see a picture of?



MKIVdan said:


> Great review, mine is on order as of a week ago. Cant wait!


Wear it in good health friend, glad you enjoyed my little review!



opticalserenity said:


> I know this thread is a bit old, but what are your thoughts on the Master Ultra Thin Moon compared to the 1558420?


Hmm, that is a tough one, and had the Master Calendar been in stores at the time I wrote the review, I think I would have had a more challenging decision in front of me! I love the Master Calendar, it is a spectacular watch. But here is one thing I have against it. One of my dream watches is an annual calendar or a perpetual calendar, ideally from Patek or Vacheron or Lange. It is most definitely a dream--and it may remain that way. However, if I were to acquire one of those in the future, it would render this watch moot. The JLC MUT Moon occupies a place in my collection that is not "upgradeable" to me. To me it is the ne plus ultra of conservative, timeless watches. In addition to this piece, I would like to acquire a 3-hander from Vacheron or Lange (i.e., Lange 1), an AP RO 15202 or Patek 5711 (next up!), and a PP perpetual or annual calendar. None of these watches replaces this one, which I would envision being a daily wear dress watch. So that is my rational on why I chose this one over the calendar.



F1fanatic said:


> ^ opticalserenity you read my mind. For the longest time I have been looking into the master calendar. And then recently the MUT crossed my horizon. As much as I like the MC, I feel the MUT is more timeless? I am not saying the MC is less elegant, but as much as I love it now, I don't know how I feel about the busy dial in 10 years...Would love to hear the OP's opinion if he ever comes back.


Don't worry, I always come back eventually . Just like my post and I will always try to come back to the thread!

As for current wear impressions, let me get back to you. I have been wearing the HECK out of it lately, every day for the last 4-5 months or so. My Speedy barely gets into the rotation!


----------



## Il-Re

Lovely watch, I had MUT Moonphase and the MUT RDM in competition for my high end dress watch and ended up going with the RDM as I got a great deal on it. I do think the Moonphase version is more elegant and classy. I agree with you that it is difficult to dress down, I've not owned many watches that look strange while wearing a polo shirt. The black jlc straps on the MUT watches are just very elegant and dressy.


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

Excellent choice with the RDM. One of my favorite watches. Though personally, I have always appreciated the 37mm RDM. Did you happen to get the old one or the newer one? I love the newer one as well, but the almost shocking quirkiness of the previous iteration really appeals to me. JLC sure knows how to design a dial. I can see myself picking up a black RDM in the future.


----------



## kaiserphoenix

Thanks for the review, awesome, awesome watch, congratulations!!


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

Thank you friend, I am glad that you enjoyed it!


----------



## IveBeenMoved

Excellent review Josh - a delightful and entertaining read. When I first saw the MUT Moon in a magazine ad, my first thought was, "geez that's a handsome watch". Since then I've had the opportunity to view both the rose gold model and the stainless steel model at a JLC boutique. I'm partial towards the rose gold model - has that Classic old world feel about it; besides I don't have a watch with an eggshell coloured dial - yet. Your review, even though it is for the SS model, is helping tip the edge towards a purchase.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

Thank you very much for the kind words! I am glad that you found my incoherent ramblings entertaining!

I agree that I prefer the rose gold version as well. But to be honest, for the rose gold variation, I would probably get the boutique perpetual calendar (at least from Jaeger). To be even more honest though, I would probably get a Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Small Seconds. At that price range, I would be looking toward PP and VC. But that is certainly me.

The rose gold version with the eggshell dial is nothing short of sublime. I think you can probably get a decent discount as well if you go through the proper channels.

I am glad that you enjoyed the review, and I would love to see another member added to the MUT Moon club!


----------



## IveBeenMoved

I did try on the JLC MUT Perpetual Calendar in both white gold and SS at the JLC boutique. Both are amazing watches and for what it is represent fantastic value, particularly the SS model which is only a little more expensive than the the MUT Moon in RG, that's if you consider ~USD 2.5k being "a little more". Everything in perspective, heh?

In the end, I preferred the less busy dial of the MUT Moon. Besides, I was somewhat concerned that a Perpetual Calendar watch would just spend more time on a winder than on my wrist. You're right, if one hankers for a Perpetual Calendar, why not go for a Patek or a Lange? I guess the only impediment is the huge price tag. I'd have some awful explaining to do for the wife that's for sure!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahlio

Really great review and thanks for taking the time to put one together. I was wondering, now that you have had it for a while, do you feel the same about it? Does it work well as an every kind of occasion watch or? Thanks again!


----------



## Emospence

That FC actually looks slightly better to me.. Too bad it's a tad on the large side and I like watching my watch's seconds hand..


----------



## powerband

Excellent review and pictures. 

Is the crystal slightly domed or flat?



Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

JoshTheCanadian said:


> Thank you very much for the kind words! I am glad that you found my incoherent ramblings entertaining!
> 
> I agree that I prefer the rose gold version as well. But to be honest, for the rose gold variation, I would probably get the boutique perpetual calendar (at least from Jaeger). To be even more honest though, I would probably get a Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Small Seconds. At that price range, I would be looking toward PP and VC. But that is certainly me.
> 
> The rose gold version with the eggshell dial is nothing short of sublime. I think you can probably get a decent discount as well if you go through the proper channels.
> 
> I am glad that you enjoyed the review, and I would love to see another member added to the MUT Moon club!


A bit late, but just read your review. Very nice, thx for sharing. 
Also agree with your post above.

Only thing I don't agree with is the moon. I like exactly how it is,... clean just like the watch. It keeps the watch in balance as the case is also clean.


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

I just wanted to thank everyone for the continued support of this thread. I hope that I have swayed many-a-buyer .

Also, the crystal is slightly domed. Ever so slightly. An update--have not worn it as much lately... the band is too large! About to order a navy croc from Camille Fournet. I will have to take some pictures when it arrives!


----------



## ingmar

JoshTheCanadian said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for the continued support of this thread. I hope that I have swayed many-a-buyer .
> 
> Also, the crystal is slightly domed. Ever so slightly. An update--have not worn it as much lately... the band is too large! About to order a navy croc from Camille Fournet. I will have to take some pictures when it arrives!


I just bought one but the strap was too big too. Found a great brown with curved ends for $25 (they have black too). PM for details.

Also ordered a CF brown cordovan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knisse

Very great review.. I must ask, are there anyone who has the MUT on a steel bracelet? I have been considering this watch for close to a year, but i am reluctant because i fear that it is too dress watch, perhaps a steel bracelet would be able to tone it down a little. So, if anyone got this on a steel bracelet, then please do post a picture. Thank you.


----------



## Moloch

JoshTheCanadian said:


> An update--have not worn it as much lately... the band is too large! About to order a navy croc from Camille Fournet. I will have to take some pictures when it arrives!


How much was it? New strap from JLC themselves was $430.00 in US. Regular strap fit me but only on the last hole. Didn't really liked the long strap flapping about and ordered a shorter one.


----------



## ingmar

Moloch said:


> How much was it? New strap from JLC themselves was $430.00 in US. Regular strap fit me but only on the last hole. Didn't really liked the long strap flapping about and ordered a shorter one.


A lot less. Around $200. They do great work. Production time is around 3 weeks + shipping.

I'll post when received.

I find JLC straps too big in general. My TT1931 I had a custom strap from Fagliano because the orional was a bit long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmd

Hi all !

First post here but I have been reading the forum for quiete a while ! Thanks Josh for the review, it really helped me make my choice :-!
I ended up buying the MUT Moon 2 days ago ! Really love this watch and this moon phase... 

I received the watch with a standard black gator strap but it's too long for my wrist and I think I would prefer it dark brown. So the short dark brown is already on order. 
Did someone already try dark brown on this watch ? any pics ? 

I love the tan Ostrich ! After I receive the dark brown strap, I will go to Camille Fournet shop (easy as I live in Paris) to see what they have.


----------



## ingmar

From Camille Fournet. Golden brown cordovan.


----------



## vmd

Nice one, thanks for the pic !
Did you keep the 2mm thickness ? I am thinking about trying 3mm...


----------



## ed21x

don't mean to bring up such an old thread, but this has inspired me to buy a MUT in SS  

thought in my 6.5" wrists, I might have to spring for the CF option as well on strap... just have to make sure the deployant clasp transfers over nicely.


----------



## IveBeenMoved

Not quite the same watch, but nevertheless near identical in terms of dimensions; I did try on the stainless steel version of the MUT Perpetual Calendar when I was at the JLC boutique in HK checking out the rose gold MUT Moon - the MUT Moon was ever so slightly thicker if I recall correctly. The SS MUT PC came in a black alligator strap with a deployant clasp. It fitted beautifully and was very comfortable. My wrist is slightly larger than yours at 6.75".

The sales lady tried to steer me in the direction of the SS PC, but my heart was set on the RG Moon which came with a brown strap with pin buckle as standard. Price between the two were very close.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ed21x

thanks for the reply! I can actually fit most deployants on the last hole on a regular length strap. I think one of my main concerns is how the metal butterfly clasp at the bottom seems to be shifted really far to the edge of my wrist that it presses against the bone.


----------



## pk_diver

Great review and great watch, thanks for posting! |>

I'm a bit concerned about the size, I mean sure 39mm is not a big watch, but being a full-dialed 39mm my worry is that it wears quite big for a dress watch. The old references of the master series were 37mm and maybe they were more appropriate. What do you think?

Do you happen to have a side by side picture with other watches for comparison? I have a Speedmaster pro as well, how do you compare the 2 watches in terms of wrist presence (a side by side picture would be great)? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## ingmar

pk_diver said:


> Great review and great watch, thanks for posting! |>
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about the size, I mean sure 39mm is not a big watch, but being a full-dialed 39mm my worry is that it wears quite big for a dress watch. The old references of the master series were 37mm and maybe they were more appropriate. What do you think?
> 
> Do you happen to have a side by side picture with other watches for comparison? I have a Speedmaster pro as well, how do you compare the 2 watches in terms of wrist presence (a side by side picture would be great)?
> 
> Thanks so much!












39 is not too big. It's a very moderate size.

Here is an example. Wrist is 6.75"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombardiro

thanks OP for the beautiful review. i'm thinking of getting the MUT moon as my next purchase as well. citing the same concerns with versatility, i went with the patek 5711 first because i figured i'd wear it in a lot more situations. still haven't lost my lust over this dressy piece though. i think i will try it out the next time i'm near a boutique which is around thanksgiving and then try to purchase from an out of state AD to try and get tax free and some discount


----------



## leungdarren

Thinking to buy a MUT Moon 39, saw this post is quite old, is this still the best dress watch you can buy at this price range?


----------



## IveBeenMoved

The "best"? Well that qualification is always open to debate for any watch at any price range. It is a beautiful watch; very elegant, and teams very well with a suit, tux, or sports jacket. If you like it and you have the funds, go for it. Depending on your location, you should be able to get the AD to knock 20% off the list price.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yusuf

Hi, wanted to ask if the time is easily readable , with the hands and the dial both silver


----------



## David_T

Hi everyone, 

I purchased the Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon 39 in May 2014, but didn't start wearing it until October 2014. (I ordered the shorter strap, which took five months!). Interestingly, a good friend already owned the same watch, but had it replaced by Jaeger because of faults. Despite this, I was not deterred by my love of this watch, and purchased it regardless.

Well, after only wearing the watch for two months, there seemed to be a major problem. I would get the watch going with a couple of winds, and a couple of sways of the watch, but the second hand would stop after about a minute - every time! If I moved a watch around, it would start again, but would not move more than a minute again. 

I absolutely love the design of this watch, and spent so much time lamenting the decision before splurging on it. It's incredibly sad that a timepiece that costs the same as some small cars would have such major issues after such little time. 

I took the watch back to the authorised dealer, and was referred to Richemont Sydney. They couldn't work it out, so have now sent the watch overseas.

Has anyone else experienced something similar with this (or any other) watch? I'd be keen to hear your advice on the issue.

If nothing else, take this as my warning to consider carefully before purchasing this watch.

Dave


----------



## WineMan

I have this watch and I love it. However, readability is not its strong suit. That would be my only major complaint, I wish somehow it was more readable. Having said that, I can read it, you get used to tilting your wrist just so to capture the light. I will always keep this watch I love it, but it is not the most readable watch I own by a long shot.


----------



## Ricksterrr

Sorry to hear about the issues you've had with the MUT Moon. Here's hoping JLC in Le Sentier (assuming that's where your watch is going) are able to sort the issue out for you without too long of a wait.

I read up on so many threads on the MUT Moon before I decided to purchase one on the 2nd hand market and I must say I don't think I have come across another MUT Moon owner with reliability issues, so I think it is a very rare occurrence for one to fail like the way your one has.

Having said that, it does not excuse JLC for letting a faulty one slip through QA considering a brand of their calibre and cachet - but at the same time I understand that no manufacturer is immune to the odd defective unit. As long as they are able to fix or replace it without too much of an issue, then it's all good.

Keep us up to date with how things go. Hopefully you'll get it back in proper working order, strap it to your wrist and be so astounded by its good looks that you're willing to overlook this unfortunate (albeit rare) malfunction!



David_T said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I purchased the Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon 39 in May 2014, but didn't start wearing it until October 2014. (I ordered the shorter strap, which took five months!). Interestingly, a good friend already owned the same watch, but had it replaced by Jaeger because of faults. Despite this, I was not deterred by my love of this watch, and purchased it regardless.
> 
> Well, after only wearing the watch for two months, there seemed to be a major problem. I would get the watch going with a couple of winds, and a couple of sways of the watch, but the second hand would stop after about a minute - every time! If I moved a watch around, it would start again, but would not move more than a minute again.
> 
> I absolutely love the design of this watch, and spent so much time lamenting the decision before splurging on it. It's incredibly sad that a timepiece that costs the same as some small cars would have such major issues after such little time.
> 
> I took the watch back to the authorised dealer, and was referred to Richemont Sydney. They couldn't work it out, so have now sent the watch overseas.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced something similar with this (or any other) watch? I'd be keen to hear your advice on the issue.
> 
> If nothing else, take this as my warning to consider carefully before purchasing this watch.
> 
> Dave


----------



## IveBeenMoved

Hope it all works out for you Darren_T. I've had my MUT Moon for over a year. I don't wear it regularly - mainly because I have other more rugged or sports watches that I tend to wear everyday. Nevertheless, the MUT Moon is my "go to watch" for any formal and special occasions. So it's mainly stop start kind of wearing if you know what I mean. I haven't had any problems whenever I've worn it.

Regarding legibility. The date is difficult to see - it does not help that my near vision is getting worst as I get older! Otherwise reading the time is not an issue. Maybe that's because I have the RG version.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David_T

Thanks for your message, Ricksterr. It certainly is disappointing. I just hope JLC comes good with their customer service. So far, no word. I'll let you know how it goes with Richemont.

Dave



Ricksterrr said:


> Sorry to hear about the issues you've had with the MUT Moon. Here's hoping JLC in Le Sentier (assuming that's where your watch is going) are able to sort the issue out for you without too long of a wait.
> 
> I read up on so many threads on the MUT Moon before I decided to purchase one on the 2nd hand market and I must say I don't think I have come across another MUT Moon owner with reliability issues, so I think it is a very rare occurrence for one to fail like the way your one has.
> 
> Having said that, it does not excuse JLC for letting a faulty one slip through QA considering a brand of their calibre and cachet - but at the same time I understand that no manufacturer is immune to the odd defective unit. As long as they are able to fix or replace it without too much of an issue, then it's all good.
> 
> Keep us up to date with how things go. Hopefully you'll get it back in proper working order, strap it to your wrist and be so astounded by its good looks that you're willing to overlook this unfortunate (albeit rare) malfunction!


----------



## powerfade

I bought a JLC MUT Moonphase 39 in January and had issues with its accuracy.
On a winder, the watch gained 4 seconds a day which I was ok with. The problem was when I wore the watch, it gained 48 seconds and when left it over night in the crown up position, it ran 15 seconds slow. Luckily the place I bought it from agreed that this was not acceptable for watches of this caliber and suggested I return it for a full refund. I ended up returning the watch and got something else instead. 






Powerfade


----------



## MarkP58

Great Review & thanks. Please can you confirm how easy is it for a user to change straps? is it just a pin buckle or is it a bespoke metal clasp? Is it something a user can change by themselves. I am thinking of brown & black straps interchangeable?

thanks

Mark


----------



## scheissestadt

MarkP58 said:


> Great Review & thanks. Please can you confirm how easy is it for a user to change straps? is it just a pin buckle or is it a bespoke metal clasp? Is it something a user can change by themselves. I am thinking of brown & black straps interchangeable?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Mark


It's a JLC-branded clasp, but separating the strap from the clasp is easy: one end has a post to go through the strap hole of your choice, and the other has a track-like insert for the bar at the end of the strap to hook into horizontally (imagine like a curtain rod hooking onto its holders). A tiny metal "flap" then hinges down on top of the bar to make sure it can't hook back out.

One thing I experienced (hopefully uncommon) is that a horizontal beam keeping the clasp together loosened and came apart at a joint near the middle. I'm not sure how it was meant to stay together--seems like friction was the only thing holding it--and I bought graymarket so there was no warranty for the strap. I was however able to stick it back together with a tiny drop of metal epoxy, and so far it's held up better than new (knock on wood).


----------

